# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2013] Diffrence entre Office famille et Pro

## doons

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir la diffrence entre la version famille et la version Pro d'office.
Quelqu'un peut-il svp m'clairer ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## kiki29

Salut , voir ici

----------


## doons

Merci beaucoup :-)

----------

